# Best place to stage your blower to sell???



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

Toro 2450 2 stroke Snow Blower. 

This is awesome... including the price..

Dog probably sleeps outside.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'll bet momma wasn't home when he took those pic's


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

They've been using it as a Cuisinart. You should see it slice carrots.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I bet he stuck some sandpaper to the auger and used it to refinish the floor and now is selling. I heard of a guy just today that had to call 911 cause he passed out for awhile after running a concrete saw in his basement. 

And no it wasn't ME! LOL


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*who, me?*



countryboymo said:


> I heard of a guy just today that had to call 911 cause he passed out for awhile after running a concrete saw in his basement.
> 
> And no it wasn't ME! LOL


I've been using a 2700 psi gas pressure washer to clean the concrete floors and block walls in my basement and it actually worked really well. Tying to get all the old flaking paint off the walls (and decades of grime off the floors) before I apply a couple of coats of 34psi waterproof paint to the walls.

Put a fan in a window on one side (and opened windows on the other side for cross ventilation), had working CO and smoke detectors, and worked in short 10 to 15 min bursts, followed by time to let the air clear. (Hardly any headaches and spontaneous naps..)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Reminds me of my early days when I kept my motorcycle in the apartment. 
Not too sure that's such a good price on that blower. Seems high to me but I'm cheap.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

Priced high for here also. Yeah if you operate carefully and wisely and ventilate and take your time with breaks to keep your area ventilated there isn't a problem.


----------

